# My DVR Expander



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Amazon has it for $178.14 with free shipping!

http://www.amazon.com/500GB-My-Dvr-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=pc&qid=1212455911&sr=1-1


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Down to $176.10.


----------



## flar (Mar 18, 2003)

The Sunnyvale Frys was selling these at $149 when I was in there yesterday - I think the tag said that the price was good until 6/10/08.

I almost bought it, but I think I'd rather upgrade the internal drive instead (mine makes strange seeking noises from time to time that make me worry about its long term health)...


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

They are even $149.99 online at Frys.com.


----------

